# My bucket warmer.



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Not a bad screw spotter either !!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

You finally got yourself a helper, old. Man. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

prepare to put on ten pounds:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> You finally got yourself a helper, old. Man.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


His screw spotting skills ain't to bad for his first time . But trying to teach him how to use a hawk was a chore! I walked in the room he was working in . and his hawk was a mess !! Mud all over the bottom all over the handle The handle of his 5ver was covered .. After I gave him the points of a clean hawk he did pretty well with it these last two days . He keeps the mud in the center now . Then pulls pinches off to the edge . Not how I would do It .. But It worked for him!!

He's been helping me the last three days Said he wanted to make some money ....At $10 an hour he may make more than me this week. :whistling2:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you sent him to get the tape stretcher?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> Have you sent him to get the tape stretcher?


No .. But I did teach him the taste test . After mixing up a bucket I reached down and got a dab on my finger ..Then licked It. I said ..Yep ! This mix Is just right! :thumbsup:


He Didn't fall for It! He told me I was full of chit! 


I will admit tho . When we got home this evening A heart string pulled on me watching him walk in the back door with those muddy clothes on.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> No .. But I did teach him the taste test . After mixing up a bucket I reached down and got a dab on my finger ..Then licked It. I said ..Yep ! This mix Is just right! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> He Didn't fall for It! He told me I was full of chit!
> ...


 To be a good boss you gotta put in the time


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> He's been helping me the last three days Said he wanted to make some money ....At $10 an hour he may make more than me this week. :whistling2:


you should give him a bonus because he chose the right way to make that money :yes:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

What's this Moore? 
 I thought you were going to make sure your kid stays away from drywall! :whistling2:
Certainly nice to have your kid(s) working with you. Over the summer, I have 3 of my kids helping me! All 3 are college students & need the money!! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> What's this Moore?
> I thought you were going to make sure your kid stays away from drywall!






He asked for It! :whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

If you want to keep him away from drywall, tell him thats what his summer will be like 6 days a week 10 hrs a day. 

I you want him to help out more, tell him to stay away and cut lawns this summer. 

Kids? They always do the opposite of what you want them to do. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------

